# Coming soon to San Diego....Vizsla puppy!



## sierra557 (May 14, 2012)

Hello! 
I may be getting a little ahead of myself here, considering I won't be able to pick up my puppy till June 11 (3 1/2 more weeks!) but I can't contain my excitement anymore! Plus! I wanna make sure I have everything ready for his home coming! I know the basics, food, bed, etc. but is there anything specific you guys recommend?? I just want everything to be perfect ;D 

Also! I have been reading through lots and lots of topics on here trying to prepare myself! This will be my boyfriend and I's first Vizsla! Im home all day because I only work part time on the weekends, and I am just so looking forward to being able to take him to the bay, dog beach, balboa park! So I guess I am also just looking for some advice, to help keep him entertained and happy! Both indoors and out! I have us signed up for some training puppy classes (which I have learned on here can be very entertaining  ) starting the week after we get him but does anyone have any other good or helpful tips in training at home? I just wanna be the best mommy I can!

Lastly! Are there any other Vizsla owners down here in San Diego? Pups or adults?! I would love for him to have a friend or two to play with from time to time!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

I posted this a few weeks ago for someone else so hopefully it will help.


7
New Vizslas / Re: First time viszla owner !
«on: April 24, 2012, 09:53:10 PM»
I can imagine how excited you are about your new pup and can say it is the best thing I ever did. Mylo is 9 months in 4 days time and is honestly my best friend....I do have human friends too! I am no expert but am happy to share my experiences so far and hopefully offer something useful? 

I'll start with crate training, a lot of people have lots of ideas, I'll explain what I did and what my breeder advised. I brought him home and from the first night he was in his crate which is in a room downstairs. He cried and whined and barked for a good hour for the first 4 or 5 nights. I was told to ignore completely and he would always settle in the end. If he awoke and started the same in the middle of the night I would go down and let home outside to pee or poop, the rule though! No eye contact and no talking infact no interaction at all,just out do his stuff and back to the crate. He soon worked it out and although horrible and to coin the phrase " cruel to be kind" it worked. He has slept since that first week every night until we get up....including late lay ins on a sunday. The only other rule I have with him is whenever we leave the house I never ever say good bye or interact, I just place him in the crate and walk away. I had it explained to me that this way he does not get separation problems as he does not know if your going out for 5 mins or 5 hours. 

OK, toilet training. I took him out all the time and just praised and praised and when he did have an accident I just said nothing. However, if he was mid pee I would stop him and take him out and praise outside. This did take about 8 weeks until no accidents but he got there in the end and is now 100%. I have had to change though from carpet to wooden floor. My only regret was not walking him on leash every time to an area outside and instead just standing at the door whilst he went!(mainly as it was a British winter) This means now he has no specific area and I end up chasing round looking for poop all the time! 

Socialising! Well I had Mylo off leash with all sorts of dogs of all sorts of sizes from the 1st day he was clear of vaccinations. I just let him get on with it and didn't really worry, he took a few knocks from some bigger dogs but has learnt to give as good as he gets. I really believe that because I don't get worried he doesn't and he is the most gentle non aggressive dog you could wish to have. Also I have young children so he was visiting school down my jacket before he could even go on the floor...this worked wonders as I am sure you can imagine how many 100's of children all wanted to stroke Emily's puppy! 

In the end though there is no right or wrong but the above worked for me and I believe because I don't panic around other dogs neither does Mylo. his recall is very good however he does have his problems bit I'll save that for another day.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to the forums! I remember being busting at the seams with excitement.

San Diego is a great place to have a V. There is a huge Vizsla community there. I'm in LA and jealous, our meetup group is barely alive.  Go to meetup.com They have a consistent meetup, I think every month and lots of v's and their owners come. Once I just went to Dog Beach in Del Mar and there were 5 vizslas there. On a random Saturday. 

ADVICE

- If you can sleep before he comes home. You won't be getting a lot of that for the next few months.
- See if your breeder can crate your baby at night 4-5 days before you pick him up. Maybe at first with his siblings and then alone. This way he/she get to start crate training in a familiar environment instead of everything changing all at once. That really helped us with Oso. 
- Read "Before you get your puppy" and "AFter you get your puppy" by Ian Dunbar (available online for FREE) 

http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/BEFORE You Get Your Puppy.pdf
http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf

- The advice in those short little books is AMAZING, but don't worry about being perfect. Which leads to my next advice.
- Don't worry about being perfect.  Because you won't be... and that's just fine. 
- Don't push training too early. If you are just DYING to train, do five minute segments. They pick up VERY quickly, but I keep hearing you can burn them out if you put too much on them at once. Keep it fun. 

OSO at 9 weeks. MEMORIES!! What I was doing in the video was unnecessary and too much. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H96RPE0u6SA&list=UUBiWO3i_k7AKEpski0WZsuA&index=9&feature=plcp

- We tried loose leash walking way too early and it was frustrating for all. We waited a month and it was a miracle of difference (waited until 4 months)
- Puppy classes aren't that important (you can get the info on youtube or elsewhere). Puppy play dates are VERY important!
- Use a socialization chart and handle him every day (brush teeth, hold paws, pull by tail, grab ears, etc.) I'll include the link before.

http://info.drsophiayin.com/puppy-socialization-checklist-0/

- Take LOTS of photos!! They grow up so quickly.


----------

